# Flex rider?



## TexasFlex's (Feb 26, 2017)

I am doing my 1st block tomorrow and was wondering if anyone can advise me on this? I was going to have my wife ride shotgun with me and didn't know if this is allowed or not? I do this all the time driving for Uber, but don't want to have any issues at the warehouse. Any help would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## jester121 (Sep 6, 2016)

No it's not allowed.

Yes, people do it, but that doesn't change the rules.

Hope you have a roomy car or you may need the space.


----------



## nighthawk398 (Jul 21, 2015)

WOW you do that on Uber


----------



## TexasFlex's (Feb 26, 2017)

Not a problem, she just likes to get out every now and then. One more question though, when I get done do I have to return to the warehouse even if I don't have any undeliverable packages? Thanks again


----------



## limepro (Mar 7, 2015)

TexasFlex's said:


> I am doing my 1st block tomorrow and was wondering if anyone can advise me on this? I was going to have my wife ride shotgun with me and didn't know if this is allowed or not? I do this all the time driving for Uber, but don't want to have any issues at the warehouse. Any help would be greatly appreciated.


Tell her to get a job.


----------



## nighthawk398 (Jul 21, 2015)

TexasFlex's said:


> Not a problem, she just likes to get out every now and then. One more question though, when I get done do I have to return to the warehouse even if I don't have any undeliverable packages? Thanks again


No


----------



## TexasFlex's (Feb 26, 2017)

Wonderful, thanks again!


----------



## Basmati (Sep 14, 2014)

johnny6969 said:


> She can be in da car man aint no big deal. Because u r the one deliverin. If u cant make 40 hours let me know i will make sure u get 40 hours for a minimal fee.


Nobody should be paying you a fee. All they need to do is download a bot program from Play store.


----------



## krazo (Nov 10, 2015)

limepro said:


> Tell her to get a job.


Aren't you glad you were lucky enough to get a real job, and not have to put up with this every day.


----------



## WMUber (Mar 22, 2016)

Wow - Your wife joins you on Uber. You do realize if you get reported by a passenger, you will be deactivated. It is a deactivation without appeal - permanent.


----------



## Poolepit (May 17, 2016)

TexasFlex's said:


> I am doing my 1st block tomorrow and was wondering if anyone can advise me on this? I was going to have my wife ride shotgun with me and didn't know if this is allowed or not? I do this all the time driving for Uber, but don't want to have any issues at the warehouse. Any help would be greatly appreciated.


What do you do if you get a request with 4 pax? Tell her to hop in the trunk?


----------



## oicu812 (Aug 29, 2016)

4 pax is the maximum for X. Trunk not required.


----------



## Poolepit (May 17, 2016)

oicu812 said:


> 4 pax is the maximum for X. Trunk not required.


Yeah but his wife is in the front seat.


----------



## miauber1x831 (May 5, 2016)

He can just deflate her and put her in the trunk.


----------



## Coocoocoocoo (Aug 22, 2016)

miauber1x831 said:


> He can just deflate her and put her in the trunk.


----------



## soupergloo (Jul 24, 2015)

WMUber said:


> Wow - Your wife joins you on Uber. You do realize if you get reported by a passenger, you will be deactivated. It is a deactivation without appeal - permanent.


oh calm down, no they won't. I brought my dog along with me when he was a 6 week old puppy and couldn't be left home alone and got away with it for a week before I got deactivated .. *and then reactivated*, and drove for another year before I gave up rideshare.

technically though, you're supposed to have all seats available to passengers including the front seat.


----------



## oicu812 (Aug 29, 2016)

soupergloo said:


> technically though, you're supposed to have all seats available to passengers including the front seat.


I'm not letting any pax drive my car.


----------



## WMUber (Mar 22, 2016)

soupergloo said:


> oh calm down, no they won't. I brought my dog along with me when he was a 6 week old puppy and couldn't be left home alone and got away with it for a week before I got deactivated .. *and then reactivated*, and drove for another year before I gave up rideshare.
> 
> technically though, you're supposed to have all seats available to passengers including the front seat.


This forum is filled with drivers who were deactivated because they had their spouse with them. None of them were reactivated.

But that's not my problem.


----------



## mke (Dec 19, 2016)

There are insurance issues as well to consider. While driving for amazon, their insurance is your insurance, and they do not cover passengers. Likely your insurance will say it does not cover you while you are driving with amazon. If you get into an accident with injuries it is likely your wife will have no coverage.

Not saying you couldn't lie about it, but if you think worst case senarios and you both are injured and need insurance to damages as well it is likely your insurance would find out about amazon covering the accident as well and you would be out of luck.

Doubt it worth the risk, but I see others doing it as well.


----------



## crimson.snwbnny (Nov 24, 2016)

mke said:


> There are insurance issues as well to consider. While driving for amazon, their insurance is your insurance, and they do not cover passengers. Likely your insurance will say it does not cover you while you are driving with amazon. If you get into an accident with injuries it is likely your wife will have no coverage.
> 
> Not saying you couldn't lie about it, but if you think worst case senarios and you both are injured and need insurance to damages as well it is likely your insurance would find out about amazon covering the accident as well and you would be out of luck.
> 
> Doubt it worth the risk, but I see others doing it as well.


He could get a "business/commercial insurance" its what i got with statefarm when i realized if i got into an accident with pax statefarm wouldnt cover the acccident. my policy went up by $10 an now my car and pax are covered.


----------



## Shangsta (Aug 15, 2016)

crimson.snwbnny said:


> He could get a "business/commercial insurance" its what i got with statefarm when i realized if i got into an accident with pax statefarm wouldnt cover the acccident. my policy went up by $10 an now my car and pax are covered.


Commercial insurance cost a lot more than 10 dollars. You probably got the RideShare endorsement which covers your deductible if you make a claim with lyft Amazon or uber.

A RideShare endorsement will not cover your pax for Amazon since you breached the contract which advises you not to bring pax.


----------



## Movaldriver (Feb 20, 2017)

Our warehouse let's everyone bring people even support is aware of it. Guess it's different everywhere. I see people with a wife or husband and a bunch of kids, even Grandma one time. I'm sure they have to leave deliveries behind to accommodate their riders and that would definitely be a concern to Amazon. As far as one person they are fine with it here.


----------



## nighthawk398 (Jul 21, 2015)

Movaldriver said:


> Our warehouse let's everyone bring people even support is aware of it. Guess it's different everywhere. I see people with a wife or husband and a bunch of kids, even Grandma one time. I'm sure they have to leave deliveries behind to accommodate their riders and that would definitely be a concern to Amazon. As far as one person they are fine with it here.


Lol they probably don't check Drivers license either at your Warehouse


----------



## Solo1 (Apr 18, 2017)

nighthawk398 said:


> Lol they probably don't check Drivers license either at your Warehouse


It is weird in some instances ... In our WH we drive up to the guard gate , tell them pickup or return, they call to the dock (pickup), thhey tell you the dock number and you load your pax ... They ask your name but thats it ... A thief or thieves could literally role in their and fake scan, load 50+ Pax, drive off and no one would even know ... Crazy.


----------



## Shangsta (Aug 15, 2016)

Solo1 said:


> It is weird in some instances ... In our WH we drive up to the guard gate , tell them pickup or return, they call to the dock (pickup), thhey tell you the dock number and you load your pax ... They ask your name but thats it ... A thief or thieves could literally role in their and fake scan, load 50+ Pax, drive off and no one would even know ... Crazy.


Kent started randomly checking Ids in q4 when it was really busy, especially December. I notice it's been lax lately


----------



## crimson.snwbnny (Nov 24, 2016)

Movaldriver said:


> Our warehouse let's everyone bring people even support is aware of it. Guess it's different everywhere. I see people with a wife or husband and a bunch of kids, even Grandma one time. I'm sure they have to leave deliveries behind to accommodate their riders and that would definitely be a concern to Amazon. As far as one person they are fine with it here.


guess it would depend on the size of the vehicle. wish i could bring my kids. but i have a crossover suv cant fit the packages AND them. Yesterday i driver had her dog with her picking up packages. her suv was slightly bigger. and poor think was in the trunk area.


----------



## Amsoil Uber Connect (Jan 14, 2015)

Saw one jump in behind the drivers seat the other day. She was sitting at the picnic tables, I wouldn't let her inside with you. You need the front seat for first pac's to deliver.


----------



## Mpb (Jan 30, 2017)

They do car checks in our warehouse where one of the vests walks around and checks every car, if your caught with someone in your car your sent home


----------

